# Vaquero



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody here familiar with the newer Ruger Vaquero single action revolver? I've found a nice one for about $550, new.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

You did not say what caliber, barrel length, blued or stainless, but even for a stainless, that seems a bit on the high side. Plus, if you are buying it locally, you will have to pay sales tax. There are places online that include shipping in the price, but then again, you will have to pay a local FFL dealer to receive it, which may or may not be more than the sales tax in your area.

As far as the gun itself, I don't own a Vaquero (not yet anyway), but I do own a Single Six and I am very confident you won't be disappointed as long as it meets your needs. Actually my next Ruger will most likely be a Blackhawk 357/9mm... if I can find one!

Scott


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

"Newer Ruger Vaquero ?" I'm guessing you mean the New Vaquero as opposed to a new Vaquero. Two different models. 
Got plenty of Ruger SA's and they're fantastic firearms and sure to not dissappoint. $550 is high. You should be looking at prices in the $500 range. Ultimately, if the price is worth it to YOU is the make or break aspect.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Correct. It is a New Vaquero. .357 cal.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 45 New Vaquero and like it a lot. Had to file front sight down due to shooting low but other than that it's been a fun shooter. If i was going to get a SA Ruger 357, I'd think real hard about the smaller frame 357 Blackhawk(50th year model?) due to adjustable sights for 357s & 38sps?


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Price correction. It's $499, not $550.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and bought the Vaquero. So far, I love it. Not a lot of kick, even with the 357mag. I'm not going to be nominated for any sharp shooter awards, but at 7 yards, I hit the center ring of the #4 target with every shot!


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

They are excellent guns. Mine is a .357 with a 4-5/8" barrel. They had a recent price increase and now sell for about $479 around here.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

texagun said:


> they are excellent guns. Mine is a .357 with a 4-5/8" barrel. They had a recent price increase and now sell for about $479 around here.


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the New Vaquero is outstanding in 45 Colt. If I were going to get a .357 though I would go with something that has adjustable sights. That caliber is so versatile that it does not reach its potential at all without them.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I looked at several last Friday including two new models. The grips were just too small for me. I also looked at a pre-transfer bar Blackhawk in .357, but same thing grip too small. Ended up putting a used Vaquero in .45 Colt on laywawy. Checked the serial # on Ruger's website and it was made in 1999. Got it on sale for $400.00. They had one identical to the one I put on laywawy in .44-40 at the same price.


----------

